# 200 a day. What's your strategy to get that?



## jbrow327 (Feb 15, 2016)

Full time food delivery drivers earning 200 per day, how do you do it? What do you accept and decline? Do you go by dollars per mile or per hour? 

I was thinking I could do 25 deliveries that are at least $7. That would be 175 dollars minimum but the extra from orders over 7 would more than likely add up to 200 or more.

What do you guys think?


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Long days, for sure, during the summer slump. At least where I am in Texas


----------



## jbrow327 (Feb 15, 2016)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Long days, for sure, during the summer slump. At least where I am in Texas


What's your strategy? Accept certain orders? Accept everything?


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Since I am in the large order program, I know I can count on getting anywhere from 2-6 large orders in any night and those will pay me anywhere from $18-70. I also know what restaurants I get the highest paying large orders from and those are BBQ, Pho, Sushi and steakhouses.I've learned over the last three years what people order that tend to pay the most and I always look to see what they've ordered before I accept. I item at one BBQ place I pick up from costs about $120 and I've gotten upwards of $50 on those orders. One of the sushi places has something called a lifeboat for 4 that's over $100 and I've gotten $70 tips on that before.

I've easily made $200+ on 7-9 orders before in one night, sometimes it's taken me all day. Thursday, it took me 5 orders and 5 hrs to make $144 before the server crashed and it could have been a $200 day easily.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Nothing special. 
First rule of thumb is at least $1 per mile.
Second , make $60 for noon time and $140 for evening.
Want to make more? 
Drive Amazon Flex $70 for 3 hours ( you can make more on whole sale food delivery that is around $100) and make $140+ from food delivery at evening and night.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

jbrow327 said:


> What's your strategy? Accept certain orders? Accept everything?


Well, I do both deliveries and passengers, so it's not apples to apples, but my advice for Eats is to stay in areas where you know.there are plenty of requests because you gotten them before.

For that much per day RIGHT NOW. In my market, you'd need to stay out working outside of just mealtimes and just keep your head up.


----------



## jbrow327 (Feb 15, 2016)

Hexonxonx said:


> Since I am in the large order program, I know I can count on getting anywhere from 2-6 large orders in any night and those will pay me anywhere from $18-70. I also know what restaurants I get the highest paying large orders from and those are BBQ, Pho, Sushi and steakhouses.I've learned over the last three years what people order that tend to pay the most and I always look to see what they've ordered before I accept. I item at one BBQ place I pick up from costs about $120 and I've gotten upwards of $50 on those orders. One of the sushi places has something called a lifeboat for 4 that's over $100 and I've gotten $70 tips on that before.
> 
> I've easily made $200+ on 7-9 orders before in one night, sometimes it's taken me all day. Thursday, it took me 5 orders and 5 hrs to make $144 before the server crashed and it could have been a $200 day easily.


What is this large order program? Is it on ubereats?


----------



## jbrow327 (Feb 15, 2016)

Wildgoose said:


> Nothing special.
> First rule of thumb is at least $1 per mile.
> Second , make $60 for noon time and $140 for evening.
> Want to make more?
> Drive Amazon Flex $70 for 3 hours ( you can make more on whole sale food delivery that is around $100) and make $140+ from food delivery at evening and night.


Is whole sale food delivery on Amazon flex?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

jbrow327 said:


> Is whole sale food delivery on Amazon flex?


Yes.
It is basically grocery shopping delivery from whole sales food by Amazon Flex. Customers tip a lot and it is where you make your service fees from.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

25 deliveries is a very busy day. There's not enough busy hours to expect that.

Flex has caps on shifts and hours, so you can't work a full day every day, even on full days $200 is rare.

Its really not likely to make that much money in this business anymore without doing rides.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

jbrow327 said:


> What is this large order program? Is it on ubereats?


It’s on DoorDash. I didn’t do anything to start getting them. I just got a text one day saying I was eligible to start doing them and I started getting them.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

In Orlando it's possible.

The question is how many misdemenors and or felonies are you willing to commit to make that $200?

Oh you meant JUST delivering.

Not possible in my town.

Last 3 times i logged into floor trash and boober cheats I got nothing but garbage >$5.00 deliveries.

I was there at lunch rush (surrounded by restaraunts) declining probobly a good 100 orders, none that exceeded $5.00. The last day I logged in i declined maybe 15-20 orders got a cab fare (Which at noon is less common than a delivery order) and rinse lather repeat.

decline decline decline... eventually get a taxi fare and log out of doordash.

When i'm losing money on ever deliver there's no way to make up for it with volume.

I mean doing 10:00 am to 22:00-23:00 pm I used to do better than crappy daytime cab fares picking up food delivery at lunch rush but that's no more. Now I honestly feel like i'm better off taking a siesta than trying to make money on floor trash.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

In H-Town?

No and H-Town is Houston…

What I do outside Houston in another town is run DoorDash around a busy Chinese Restaurant and I can average around thirty an hour in the evenings…


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Declined declined declined declined declined accept declined declined declined declined declined declined declined decline accept declined declined declined accepted declined declined declined declined declined declined declined declined declined accepted declined declined


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Hexonxonx said:


> Since I am in the large order program, I know I can count on getting anywhere from 2-6 large orders in any night and those will pay me anywhere from $18-70. I also know what restaurants I get the highest paying large orders from and those are BBQ, Pho, Sushi and steakhouses.I've learned over the last three years what people order that tend to pay the most and I always look to see what they've ordered before I accept. I item at one BBQ place I pick up from costs about $120 and I've gotten upwards of $50 on those orders. One of the sushi places has something called a lifeboat for 4 that's over $100 and I've gotten $70 tips on that before.
> 
> I've easily made $200+ on 7-9 orders before in one night, sometimes it's taken me all day. Thursday, it took me 5 orders and 5 hrs to make $144 before the server crashed and it could have been a $200 day easily.


How do you see what’s ordered _before_ accepting?


----------



## Be Right There (8 mo ago)

Unless you're prepared to drive over 250 miles and 18 hours a day you're not going to make $200+ accepting every $2.50-$5 offer tossed your way.

$7 minimum is a decent starting base. Just watch for the mileage on those as they may try to sneak one in going 10+ miles and/or to a low demand area.

It goes without saying multi-apping is a must. You may also have to break down and mix in some rideshare for those slow periods like around 2-5pm.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Be Right There said:


> …they may try to sneak one in going 10+ miles and/or to a low demand area.


ONE?!?!?!?!?!?

The vast majority of $7+ offers I get is going 8 miles or more.

Mathematically, you’re better off going the <2-mile, $5+ offers, which you get 3-4 times in an hour, than waiting a half-hour for a $7 4-5 mile offer.

I’d say my best days are when I spend a couple of hours shuttling $5.25 McD’s going 0.5-1.5 miles. Literally just shuttling. Takes me 10 minutes, and at lunch I get dozens in a row.

There is a stigma attached to the McD’s offers I just don’t get. I will take McD’s over Chick-Fil-A ANY DAY.

Caveat being the McD’s in my area is very well managed and I pretty much NEVER wait.


----------



## Be Right There (8 mo ago)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> ONE?!?!?!?!?!?
> 
> The vast majority of $7+ offers I get is going 8 miles or more.
> 
> ...


Lucky you. McD's offers over here are a crapshoot at best, with drivers usually crapping out. 3-4 such deliveries an hour are impossible I'm this market, but as has been said many times every market is different.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Be Right There said:


> Lucky you. McD's offers over here are a crapshoot at best, with drivers usually crapping out. 3-4 such deliveries an hour are impossible I'm this market, but as has been said many times every market is different.


Which is why I mentioned “in my market”.

When we discuss strategy, I assume everyone speaks for their market - that way different markets are reflected equally.

I see A LOT of posters being dismissive of McDs. And I just feel it’s wrong. One McDs is not like the other.

There are two I go to. One, really, as the other is somewhat out of the way. I will not go to 3 others. Ever. No matter the offer.

But practically speaking, three $5.25 offers going 1.5 miles each translates to 4.5 miles for $15.75. How long will you wait for a ping like that? Exactly.


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

Yeah, there are strategies that can help. My experience is a lot of rideshare is blind luck. You can put yourself in the best position to succeed, however. I think one of them is to not be afraid to ignore requests and cancel at will.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Hexonxonx said:


> Since I am in the large order program, I know I can count on getting anywhere from 2-6 large orders in any night and those will pay me anywhere from $18-70. I also know what restaurants I get the highest paying large orders from and those are BBQ, Pho, Sushi and steakhouses.I've learned over the last three years what people order that tend to pay the most and I always look to see what they've ordered before I accept. I item at one BBQ place I pick up from costs about $120 and I've gotten upwards of $50 on those orders. One of the sushi places has something called a lifeboat for 4 that's over $100 and I've gotten $70 tips on that before.
> 
> I've easily made $200+ on 7-9 orders before in one night, sometimes it's taken me all day. Thursday, it took me 5 orders and 5 hrs to make $144 before the server crashed and it could have been a $200 day easily.


"I always look to see what they've ordered before I accept."
Question. What app is this. I haven't found how to do that on DD!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> "I always look to see what they've ordered before I accept."
> Question. What app is this. I haven't found how to do that on DD!


Was my question, too. I’m not open to risking my status with third-party software. But that would explain the mystical “large orders program” and “what was ordered”.

I don’t judge - everyone makes that call for themselves. But it should be disclosed when giving advice. As people not using it won’t see the same numbers.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

I order on doordash from an Indian restuarant all the time. My orders are picked up so quickly because the average cost is 40 bucks for two meals and garlic naan. If i order mcdonalds forget about it. I will be waiting hours. Not that I order it at all. You want to stay around price point actual restuarants that pay well


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

OP, how many threads did you make about this topic? Is it just the two?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Buckiemohawk said:


> I order on doordash from an Indian restuarant all the time. My orders are picked up so quickly because the average cost is 40 bucks for two meals and garlic naan. If i order mcdonalds forget about it. I will be waiting hours. Not that I order it at all. You want to stay around price point actual restuarants that pay well


You’re looking from a customer’s perspective. This doesn’t add much to the delivery driver’s perspective. You order maximum once a day. A delivery driver needs several of you an hour, and each one should happen to be a generous tipper.

On our side, it’s just as likely someone will tip $3 ordering from McD’s or an Indian place. The latter will DEFINITELY be a longer wait and likely a longer drive.


----------



## shorttrips=$ (Oct 5, 2021)

Wildgoose said:


> Nothing special.
> First rule of thumb is at least $1 per mile.
> Second , make $60 for noon time and $140 for evening.
> Want to make more?
> Drive Amazon Flex $70 for 3 hours ( you can make more on whole sale food delivery that is around $100) and make $140+ from food delivery at evening and night.


is Amazon flex decent ?..I know every co has it's problems but as of late uber eats is straight tripping with their offers .


----------



## Schmanthony (Nov 18, 2017)

My strategy is to drive people, not food.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

shorttrips=$ said:


> is Amazon flex decent ?..I know every co has it's problems but as of late uber eats is straight tripping with their offers .


I don't think it is decent if you are doing it only. Its downside is you will need to select your block in advance while UberEats isn't required to do so.
UberEats is better in my market. With tips I could make around $24 an hour at evening. Downside of UberEats is you will need to fish at meals time. 
My suggestion is you could do both after managing time. Do UberEats luch time, then Do Amazon Flex noon time like 3 pm and then do UberEats later Evening.
If You could have selected Whole Sale Foods delivery on Lunch time, skip UberEats and do Amazon Foods Delivery because it pays better.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> You’re looking from a customer’s perspective. This doesn’t add much to the delivery driver’s perspective. You order maximum once a day. A delivery driver needs several of you an hour, and each one should happen to be a generous tipper.
> 
> On our side, it’s just as likely someone will tip $3 ordering from McD’s or an Indian place. The latter will DEFINITELY be a longer wait and likely a longer drive.


I immediately decline any and all Indian orders. Forget the smell.
They take an immense amount of time to prepare any order.
They are shift killers.
One owner I got friendly with actually told me, Friday after 5pm thru Sunday evening, do NOT come here. You will wait an hour easy.


----------



## Orlandodriva407 (7 mo ago)

Hexonxonx said:


> Since I am in the large order program, I know I can count on getting anywhere from 2-6 large orders in any night and those will pay me anywhere from $18-70. I also know what restaurants I get the highest paying large orders from and those are BBQ, Pho, Sushi and steakhouses.I've learned over the last three years what people order that tend to pay the most and I always look to see what they've ordered before I accept. I item at one BBQ place I pick up from costs about $120 and I've gotten upwards of $50 on those orders. One of the sushi places has something called a lifeboat for 4 that's over $100 and I've gotten $70 tips on that before.
> 
> I've easily made $200+ on 7-9 orders before in one night, sometimes it's taken me all day. Thursday, it took me 5 orders and 5 hrs to make $144 before the server crashed and it could have been a $200 day easily.


Hey there, what is the large order program?!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Orlandodriva407 said:


> Hey there, what is the large order program?!







__





DoorDash Dasher Support







help.doordash.com


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> I immediately decline any and all Indian orders. Forget the smell.
> They take an immense amount of time to prepare any order.
> They are shift killers.
> One owner I got friendly with actually told me, Friday after 5pm thru Sunday evening, do NOT come here. You will wait an hour easy.


I happen to love the smell - and Indian food in general - but you are correct. I, too, avoid Indian places. The wait is ALWAYS long. I haven’t had one case - whether picking up for myself or an occasional ping - when the wait was reasonable.


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

Once you know your market, You could decline for orders of Some busy restaurants or you will be wasting your time there waiting. 
I do McDonald, Chipotle but avoiding other fast foods restaurants which requires me to make order myself or taking too long. Time is important on this food market. Just don't waste time over waiting too long. $5 short trip with no tips is better than long trip with $8 tipping but need to wait over 30 something minutes unless you want to rest a while.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

For me: _NEVER_ ChickFil-A, Papa John’s; _extremely_ rare KFC, BK, Taco Bell, Wendy’s.


----------



## shorttrips=$ (Oct 5, 2021)

Wildgoose said:


> I don't think it is decent if you are doing it only. Its downside is you will need to select your block in advance while UberEats isn't required to do so.
> UberEats is better in my market. With tips I could make around $24 an hour at evening. Downside of UberEats is you will need to fish at meals time.
> My suggestion is you could do both after managing time. Do UberEats luch time, then Do Amazon Flex noon time like 3 pm and then do UberEats later Evening.
> If You could have selected Whole Sale Foods delivery on Lunch time, skip UberEats and do Amazon Foods Delivery because it pays better.


I'm a part timer I have a reg 8-5 but on weekends I was curious if it good? Uber eats in my area sucks if I don't leave town I do DD 95% of time it's good sometimes great but looking for another $100 a day and less time and mileage doing it..you know golfing and stuff..lol ...last question do you have to shop on flex?..cause if so that's a deal breaker for me.


----------



## shorttrips=$ (Oct 5, 2021)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> For me: _NEVER_ ChickFil-A, Papa John’s; _extremely_ rare KFC, BK, Taco Bell, Wendy’s.


for me it's the time of day weather I'll go there in my area KFC sucks at lunch slow as hell but the night crew is on it!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> For me: _NEVER_ ChickFil-A, Papa John’s; _extremely_ rare KFC, BK, Taco Bell, Wendy’s.


Papa John's - They actively try to sabotage delivery drivers.
Little Ceasar's - They are always swamped, even if they aren't
Jersey Mike's - They admit that they will only work on delivery orders if they are done with all in store customers
Popeye's - They don't even know when they are open or not.
Chipotle - After they close the delivery line. They don't work on deliveries until in store customers are done.
Panda - Always out of things. "5 minutes' to cook.
Taco Bell - Must be really good offer. Wait time is hit and miss.
McDonalds - Almost ALWAYS on time since new ownership. (In my area)
Chick-Fil-A - Almost no wait time. But, it is about 5 minutes away, so the price must be right, and the travel time helps them get it ready by the time I get there.
Burger King - You can be the only person there, and it will take up to 10 minutes. Even for one item.

Enough for now.


----------



## Delsan19 (Jun 12, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> Yes.
> It is basically grocery shopping delivery from whole sales food by Amazon Flex. Customers tip a lot and it is where you make your service fees from.


I used to do Flex. I think you mean Whole Foods (owned by Amazon)? That's the only groceries I delivered. Maybe it's changed. I was deactivated or fired for being a minute late a couple of times because it was a cluster fk to get checked in before they built distribution centers in Birmingham.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

@Ms. Mercenary and @Rickos69

If you are using an Android based phone, enable the Floating Dash Widget in the DD app under Settings.

You can see a wealth of information prior to accepting or declining an offer, including;

List of items ordered, (though orders placed through merchant app or third party app may or may not include an itemized list,)

Customer's address, including apt #, if applicable,

Customer's instructions,

Etc.

Minimize the DD app and the Widget will appear.

Not available on IPhones, however.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Judge and Jury said:


> @Ms. Mercenary and @Rickos69
> 
> If you are using an Android based phone, enable the Floating Dash Widget in the DD app under Settings.
> 
> ...


I figured it was something like that. Thanks! 😁


----------



## shorttrips=$ (Oct 5, 2021)

Buckiemohawk said:


> I order on doordash from an Indian restuarant all the time. My orders are picked up so quickly because the average cost is 40 bucks for two meals and garlic naan. If i order mcdonalds forget about it. I will be waiting hours. Not that I order it at all. You want to stay around price point actual restuarants that pay well


private owned restaurants care about there product they put out fast food could give shit .


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

I do this only part time.... but I like to do $200 each day on the weekends.... this was easy a few weeks ago...I could just accept anything...the offers were decent / worth it..... but now that Uber has cut the earnings dramatically, i must pick and choose.. generally I go for the orders that are $5 plus. now. That and the doubles that are about maybe $13... they used to be worth MUCH more.... 

Used to be able to do $250 - 300 in about 10 or 11 hours just a few weeks ago......... now I struggle to get to get to $200 in the same time frame an I must pick and choose wisely. .. sometimes I just say forget it and cut my day short and go home.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Well, I do both deliveries and passengers, so it's not apples to apples, but my advice for Eats is to stay in areas where you know.there are plenty of requests because you gotten them before.
> 
> For that much per day RIGHT NOW. In my market, you'd need to stay out working outside of just mealtimes and just keep your head up.


Can we see a pic of the Theradore ?


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

shorttrips=$ said:


> private owned restaurants care about there product they put out fast food could give shit .


Nah. They just don’t start the order until the driver arrives. They won’t say so, either. They can’t afford a no-tipper loss.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Fast food is pretty much always a bad idea once dining rooms start to close up.

It’s the difference between 5 minutes to get an order and 25.

Does the min delivery fee go up by $10 to reflect the time spent in the drive thru?

Nope, if anything it goes down.


But I can’t get any orders that exceeed $5.00 anymore.


2-3 $6-8 orders an hour is a workable amount l. Works out to $14-$20 an hour.

2-3 $2-3 orders an hour isn’t worth logging on for. Literally $4-5 an hour minus costs.

And when nothing is ready on arrival you can’t exceed 2-3 an hour.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I don’t deal with drive-throughs. I only deliver rhrough sundown.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Talk to friends/family.

it’s a total shock that a pickup from Macdonalds is 2000 times worse the driver then s 5 star restaraunt.

Ok that might be an exaggeration.

20 times as long (1 minute versus 20 minutes) and zero chance at a tip and s much higher chance of if being s short distance.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I mean… I don’t know what to tell you. Most of the time, unless there’ssomesort of an emergency, fast food lobbies close late-night. When 5-star restaurNts no longer are serving. So not like you have a choice. It’s drive-throughs or you go home. It’s the nature of thebeast pretty much.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> @Ms. Mercenary and @Rickos69
> 
> If you are using an Android based phone, enable the Floating Dash Widget in the DD app under Settings.
> 
> ...


I will try it.
Thank you.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I mean… I don’t know what to tell you. Most of the time, unless there’ssomesort of an emergency, fast food lobbies close late-night. When 5-star restaurNts no longer are serving. So not like you have a choice. It’s drive-throughs or you go home. It’s the nature of thebeast pretty much.


Or 7-11 beer/wine


----------



## Vloli (Jul 8, 2017)

no entieno un gallon de gasolina cuesta casi 5 dollares uber manda ordenes 2.00 donde toma mas de 30 a 45 minutos entre manejar hasta locacion, tiempo de espera y luego llevar para completar el servicio..Uber Team su compania depende de nosotros los que estamos en la calle , pasando de todo y somos los peores pagados porque los que estan sentado recibe mejor pago que nosotros los que estamos en la calle..$2.00 no podemos y usteds no deben incluir como ganancia , merecemos mejor pagos 2 dollas nisiquiera es parte ya de un minimos pagos 60 rides para ganarte 90 dollars quiere decir que cuando lo termines has gastado mas de 90 solo en gas es un pago de 60 rides estos es perdida...


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Judge and Jury said:


> @Ms. Mercenary and @Rickos69
> 
> If you are using an Android based phone, enable the Floating Dash Widget in the DD app under Settings.
> 
> ...


Thank you.
I tried it. Works.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Vloli said:


> no entieno un gallon de gasolina cuesta casi 5 dollares uber manda ordenes 2.00 donde toma mas de 30 a 45 minutos entre manejar hasta locacion, tiempo de espera y luego llevar para completar el servicio..Uber Team su compania depende de nosotros los que estamos en la calle , pasando de todo y somos los peores pagados porque los que estan sentado recibe mejor pago que nosotros los que estamos en la calle..$2.00 no podemos y usteds no deben incluir como ganancia , merecemos mejor pagos 2 dollas nisiquiera es parte ya de un minimos pagos 60 rides para ganarte 90 dollars quiere decir que cuando lo termines has gastado mas de 90 solo en gas es un pago de 60 rides estos es perdida...


Не то слово! Сама офигеваю!!!


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> Thank you.
> I tried it. Works.


Traitor! 😂


----------



## zigo230 (Aug 7, 2017)

I'm a part-timer, so $200/day is not a reality for me. I just shoot for 150-200/week and that easily covers my car loan payment. I really just want my vehicle to pay for itself and a little extra without having to tap into my "real job" earnings. 

I work from home, so i log in from my house at lunch and then after 4:30p. There's 10 or so fast food & a couple regular restaurants within 2 miles of me. Any hit that i get that's < $5 is a quick decline. I won't leave my house for those. Any order $5 or greater i decide based on mileage. So everything i accept is typically $5 to $9 within 3 to 5 miles delivery range. Sometimes I'll get the double digit order and maybe 8-9 miles away and I'll take some of those. My main goal like many delivery drivers is the least amount of driving for the most amount of $. I don't want to beat my car into the ground with excessive driving for $3 orders. I know there could be some hidden tips that I am missing out on, but oh well. I accept maybe 3 out of every 10 orders.
On weekends I will sometimes drive over to the higher end restaurants in my area and work over there. Those customers tip well. I do Uber Eats and Doordash so I'm always getting pings.


----------



## Alex30011 (8 mo ago)

jbrow327 said:


> Full time food delivery drivers earning 200 per day, how do you do it? What do you accept and decline? Do you go by dollars per mile or per hour?
> 
> I was thinking I could do 25 deliveries that are at least $7. That would be 175 dollars minimum but the extra from orders over 7 would more than likely add up to 200 or more.
> 
> What do you guys think?


That’s terrible 😢 
After U take ur expenses ur only making 75.00


----------



## jbrow327 (Feb 15, 2016)

Alex30011 said:


> That’s terrible 😢
> After U take ur expenses ur only making 75.00


Really? 125 dollars in expenses?


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Alex30011 said:


> That’s terrible 😢
> After U take ur expenses ur only making 75.00


I have a hybrid and a tank of gas lasts me 5-6 full days. Even if someone had a non hybrid, there is no way they're only making $75 a day after expenses.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

To see a DD order before accepting use the widget in the Dasher app.


----------



## Ommar (Sep 8, 2017)

jbrow327 said:


> Full time food delivery drivers earning 200 per day, how do you do it? What do you accept and decline? Do you go by dollars per mile or per hour?
> 
> I was thinking I could do 25 deliveries that are at least $7. That would be 175 dollars minimum but the extra from orders over 7 would more than likely add up to 200 or more.
> 
> What do you guys think?


It's easy! I used to drive all over town making 200+ and it was a b! Now I found a sushi spot that I see tips range from $10-40. I only do that restaurant and nothing else! Today I did $145 in 8 trips within 6hrs with 1hr 45mins of active driving. Since inflation I have seen the tips crash down but all I need is 1-3 good tips and it makes up for the crappy tippers.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Today was an amazing day. I made $215 on I think 6-7 deliveries. My dash is still running so I can't check to make sure. All of my orders were large orders except for one DashMart order. First order I can't remember what I accepted it for but know the items they ordered were expensive, it was an instant accept. It paid me $78. Second order I accepted for $17 and it paid me $30. Did some more orders and was going to go home on $157. They sent me a $16 iHop order so I turned around and got that. It was going to Amazon and it paid me $57. I made $215 total, first time making $200+ between 4:30-10:30 in a few years. The belly buster thing is some kind of BBQ that comes in one of those full size tins
that fits perfectly in my hot bag and I had five of those plus three bags of sides.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

This is what I made in 6 deliveries tonight.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Nice $75 dollar tip


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I see A LOT of posters being dismissive of McDs. And I just feel it’s wrong. One McDs is not like the other.


While this is true, around my areas which covers easily 3 dozen different locations, perhaps one is consistently well operated. One of 40. I just can't get enough volume from that one to make it worthy of deadheading back to it.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Nice $75 dollar tip


It was one of those nights where all those orders just kept falling into my lap and I really didn't have to do much other than accept. The only reason I accepted the DashMart order was it was getting later and I knew it would increase my earnings to $157. I got back from that, parked and waited and after about 20 minutes figured I would head home. About 10 minutes later, I got the iHop which took me to $215.

I used to have good Thursday nights on GH up until last summer. There were nights when it suddenly got busy at 7pm and by 1am, I had made $200. Those nights are long gone on GH though sadly.

I even forgot to login to my lunch blocks today on GH. It's not even a thought much anymore because it's been months since I've made money on that app.


----------



## sumidaj (Nov 2, 2020)

Heisenburger said:


> While this is true, around my areas which covers easily 3 dozen different locations, perhaps one is consistently well operated. One of 40. I just can't get enough volume from that one to make it worthy of deadheading back to it.



I find the McDonald's locations in my area to be good... they more less get the orders correct, and its conveniently packaged! Even as a customer I have oddly never had the horrible "never get the order right" scenario we are all familiar with... 



the problem is for some reason is majority of McDonald's orders are really low paying... they make up the majority of the $1 - 2 trips... although there are some decent ones on rare occasions. I heard originally that McDonald's had some deal with deliveries companies to not combine their orders with others.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

I avoid FastFood. Last week, the customer that I delivered to last nigh that tipped me the $75, ordered Subway. That time, they tipped me $34. That's pretty much the only time I'll do fast food as in McDs, Taco Bell, BK, etc. QDoba is fast-food but different. I've had large orders from there with large payouts as well.

Occasionally I'll do overnight and I do 7-11. Dennys, Rocket which is a gas station, DashMart till 3am, A few times I tried to do a McDs order after 3am and they told me they didn't have the order so I gave up.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Hexonxonx said:


> I avoid FastFood. Last week, the customer that I delivered to last nigh that tipped me the $75, ordered Subway. That time, they tipped me $34. That's pretty much the only time I'll do fast food as in McDs, Taco Bell, BK, etc. QDoba is fast-food but different. I've had large orders from there with large payouts as well.
> 
> Occasionally I'll do overnight and I do 7-11. Dennys, Rocket which is a gas station, DashMart till 3am, A few times I tried to do a McDs order after 3am and they told me they didn't have the order so I gave up.


Seems you are in a blessed market with an abnormally high number of LOP offers.

Guessing not a lot of LOP offers overnight.

Why waste your time overnight doing deliveries when daytime LOP offers seem so lucrative in your market?


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Seems you are in a blessed market with an abnormally high number of LOP offers.
> 
> Guessing not a lot of LOP offers overnight.
> 
> Why waste your time overnight doing deliveries when daytime LOP offers seem so lucrative in your market?


Because sometimes I just don't want to go out at 5pm like tonight.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Hexonxonx said:


> Because sometimes I just don't want to go out at 5pm like tonight.


Yeah,

Right.

Gonna quiz the DD drivers in the Denver forum as to whether your claims regarding the LOP offers are as numerous and stupendously profitable as you claim.

Your claims of 500 dollar tips on a ten dollar Subway offer seem ludicrous and unbelievable.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Yeah,
> 
> Right.
> 
> ...


Where do you come up with $500? I've never gotten a $500 tip. I said last week, that customer that ordered last night, ordered Subway and I got a $34 tip on it. Read.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Yeah,
> 
> Right.
> 
> ...


Here's what I made last night, all but the DashMart were large orders. Dispute it all you want. I really don't care.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Here's last Thursday with the Subway order. It actually paid $32. All these orders were large orders as well.

View attachment 665907


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)




----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Here's one more. A few Sundays ago I made over $200 again. Obviously the Dash Mart isn't a a
large order.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Hexonxonx said:


> Here's what I made last night, all but the DashMart were large orders. Dispute it all you want. I really don't care.
> View attachment 665905


All I am saying is that you are denigrating other drivers when you have been blessed with a huge tipping market and have been invited into the LOP.

I would suppose that if you were not a member of the LOP, you would be clamoring for part time, minimum wage employee status.

Yu got luky cuz yu liv where yu liv.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> All I am saying is that you are denigrating other drivers when you have been blessed with a huge tipping market and have been invited into the LOP.
> 
> I would suppose that if you were not a member of the LOP, you would be clamoring for part time, minimum wage employee status.
> 
> Yu got luky cuz yu liv where yu liv.


I know I'm lucky, I also don't live in Denver. I say I live in Denver because no one knows where Westminster or Arvada is but they know where Denver is. Denver is also so highly congested with dashers that no one makes money there.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> All I am saying is that you are denigrating other drivers when you have been blessed with a huge tipping market and have been invited into the LOP.
> 
> I would suppose that if you were not a member of the LOP, you would be clamoring for part time, minimum wage employee status.
> 
> Yu got luky cuz yu liv where yu liv.


Also, All of these orders last night came to me between $16-18. When I see those offers for those amounts, I hit accept no matter where they are going. Most are not more than 10 miles away.


----------



## Judge and Jury (Oct 19, 2019)

Hexonxonx said:


> I know I'm lucky, I also don't live in Denver. I say I live in Denver because no one knows where Westminster or Arvada is but they know where Denver is. Denver is also so highly congested with dashers that no one makes money there.


Stiped rply.

U profitable cuz yu liv weere uouu live.

Stop flexing and trying to teach others how to be profitable, because your market is vastly different than all the others.

So, not only flexing, but being disingenuous about the location of your honey hole.


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

Judge and Jury said:


> Stiped rply.
> 
> U profitable cuz yu liv weere uouu live.
> 
> ...


Seriously? Whatever


----------



## lilhuskee (May 28, 2019)

W00dbutcher said:


> Declined declined declined declined declined accept declined declined declined declined declined declined declined decline accept declined declined declined accepted declined declined declined declined declined declined declined declined declined accepted declined declined


Basically thats what has become of this gig


----------



## waznboi03 (Mar 9, 2018)

hey so does DoorDash break down their orders differently? what kind of person is tipping $75 for a $3 order??

rich people like in the movies??


----------



## Hexonxonx (Dec 11, 2019)

waznboi03 said:


> hey so does DoorDash break down their orders differently? what kind of person is tipping $75 for a $3 order??
> 
> rich people like in the movies??


That was for a business.


----------



## Doyling (Oct 11, 2019)

Hexonxonx said:


> This is what I made in 6 deliveries tonight.
> I am not even close on any of these numbers. I only get $2.75 base and $2 tip. Gross $7-$12 an hour lately so rarely ever dash.
> View attachment 665752


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

That is F$%$%$NG impressive!!!


----------



## Grubhubflub (Jun 16, 2018)

Ommar said:


> It's easy! I used to drive all over town making 200+ and it was a b! Now I found a sushi spot that I see tips range from $10-40. I only do that restaurant and nothing else! Today I did $145 in 8 trips within 6hrs with 1hr 45mins of active driving. Since inflation I have seen the tips crash down but all I need is 1-3 good tips and it makes up for the crappy tippers.


So you just hang around one restaurant when you're not delivering?


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Im gonna eat the first GH order i get after the summer slump ends. Well, at least the first good one.

They brought this on themselves.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

NauticalWheeler said:


> Im gonna eat the first GH order i get after the summer slump ends. Well, at least the first good one.
> 
> They brought this on themselves.


The first good order meaning with a tip?

Or good food order with no tip?

I'd go to a remote seafood location and force close the app. This is called ghost dining.


----------

